# Can crushed eye shadows be used to dye soap?



## AmandaJ99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok this is probably a really silly newbie question but I am wondering can crushed eye shadow or eye shadow powders be used to color soaps?  I'm seeing mixed reviews and suggestions on the web.  I've even seen it recommended once or twice at a supply site, it was used in small quantities as the veins or swirls.  Has anyone done this, does it work?  My thoughts are leaning towards no based on what other chemicals might be present in the eye shadow, not in the sense that it would be unsafe but how would it effect the whole cold process chemistry... Would love some intel on this.  Thanks so much have an awesome weekend yall

Amanda


----------



## judymoody (Aug 18, 2012)

Eye shadow typically is made from eye-safe mineral pigments like titanium dioxide, micas, and oxides.  If it's safe for the eyes, it's "probably" safe for soap.  However, many mineral colorants morph during saponification.  Your blue or purple eye shadow may turn gray or green or disappear altogether.  A better option is to purchase soap safe mineral pigments.  They will be cheaper than using eye shadow.  Brambleberry sells sample packs that are a good buy, are reliable in CP soap, and include several different colors.


----------



## AmandaJ99 (Aug 18, 2012)

That's what I was thinking would probably happen, you wouldnt know the true color until it was totally cured.  I've spent the last of my hobby funds on an order from BB for actual materials.  I totally forgot about colors, lol. I think I'm gonna be plain soap for a little while til I save up again for an order.  Thanks for letting me know, have a great Saturday.
Amanda


----------



## Cally (Aug 18, 2012)

I live in a fairly small town and found that a bath store actually had a little corner and sold soap supplies. They have melt and pour, essential oils, some butters, base oils *and* a little bit of dye. The ones I found where $2 and enough to swirl or fully colour a couple of batches. So I would suggest that you phone around to stores in town and maybe you can find a couple. If it's local you wouldn't have to pay shipping charges and those can be a killer.

As an aside if you are just worried about your colour morphing in your soap you could seperate out a tiny bit of your larger batch and colour that just to test it out?


----------



## AmandaJ99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cally you've really got me thinking that the next time I make a batch the lions share is gonna be plain in terms of color but I might experiment.  I've used crushed/powdered eye shadow to do swirls in MP and it worked great.  Didn't have any issues with color change but it just might of been luck.  I'll let ya know what the experiment turns out.  I use great shadow brands that are organic but I always get free samples with my order that are not in my color scheme...  I might just make some test groups and try it out.  Have a fab Sunday!


----------



## Relle (Aug 19, 2012)

If you don't have any more funds for supplies, try some cocoa to colour your soap, a nice chocolately looking soap. You can try some swirling as well.


----------



## AmandaJ99 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ooh I like that idea, I was thinking of doing a coffee soap like that too.  I'm gonna have to see what can be used in terms of foodie products too... I gotta get some sleep insomnia stinks!


----------



## judymoody (Aug 19, 2012)

There are probably lots of natural colorants in your cupboard - here are some ideas - tomato paste, carrot juice or puree (baby food), mashed up avocado, paprika, turmeric, cocoa powder, parsley (most herbs turn brown eventually but parsley is more stable than most).

I prefer infusing herbs or spices into oils rather than adding the powder directly (it can be scratchy)  Cocoa powder isn't scratchy though.


----------



## nhammons321 (Jan 15, 2020)

judymoody said:


> Eye shadow typically is made from eye-safe mineral pigments like titanium dioxide, micas, and oxides.  If it's safe for the eyes, it's "probably" safe for soap.  However, many mineral colorants morph during saponification.  Your blue or purple eye shadow may turn gray or green or disappear altogether.  A better option is to purchase soap safe mineral pigments.  They will be cheaper than using eye shadow.  Brambleberry sells sample packs that are a good buy, are reliable in CP soap, and include several different colors.


I have been making cold processed soap for a year, and made  some hot process soap too. I added eyeshadow as a colorant in cold process soap..the color was good, but 
the suds were tinted some. Eyeshadow is a cosmetic, so I figure it’s safe in soap. Just a few days ago I  made a small test batch of hot process and used it in that. I’m going to see if the suds are tinted. (If a soap is pink or a light color, the tint wouldn’t be apparent.) Mica fades out some when it cures. Eye shadow is less expensive than mica.  SO, if I can use eye shadow, instead of mica, I will be happy! I love making soap! Very confusing to try ordering mica online, because the weight seems to be hard to find when it comes to comparing
the best prices.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 15, 2020)

nhammons321 said:


> I have been making cold processed soap for a year, and made  some hot process soap too. I added eyeshadow as a colorant in cold process soap..the color was good, but
> the suds were tinted some. Eyeshadow is a cosmetic, so I figure it’s safe in soap. Just a few days ago I  made a small test batch of hot process and used it in that. I’m going to see if the suds are tinted. (If a soap is pink or a light color, the tint wouldn’t be apparent.) Mica fades out some when it cures. Eye shadow is less expensive than mica.  SO, if I can use eye shadow, instead of mica, I will be happy! I love making soap! Very confusing to try ordering mica online, because the weight seems to be hard to find when it comes to comparing
> the best prices.



This is an old post (2012). The person you quoted hasn’t been here since 2014.


----------

